# Strawberry Wine looks weird



## ssteph2747 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey all, strawberry wine is my second wine I made with a primary fermenter with fruit. I made it using frozen berries, pectic enzyme, etc. I have racked it to a secondary glass fermenter and it has been there since 1/20/2010 -we did NOT squeeze the bag. 

We've notice some weird "fog" settling near the bottom. There is a 1/4 inch layer of clear sediment, and then several inches of this fog and then pretty wine (it's not clear yet, but it's working on it). The foggy stuff is lighter in color than the top wine, very liquidy, cloudy, but almost STRINGY looking. My fiance suggested it may be mold, but I don't know that mold would grow in quantities that large or that color. This stuff has been like this since the 21st, and it doesn't look like it's moving down any. 

Is it just clearing? Has anyone had a similar experience with their strawberry? My apfelwein and blueberry (from fruit) didn't do this.

I'll take pictures when I get home tonight. 

Thanks!


----------



## deboard (Feb 3, 2010)

I also have a lot of sediment in my strawberry riesling, I did squeeze the bag a bit though, so I assume that it is just strawberry pulp and seeds. I think mold would grow on top if it was going to grow. I really think it's ok, but I'll wait on one of the experts to weigh in.


----------



## Tom (Feb 3, 2010)

Dont worry sounds normal so far. The sluge is what the wine drops during fermentation and clearing. Just make sure you leave it behing when racking. Also, dont be to quick to rack. Let the "sluge" compact on the bottom before racking.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2010)

I agree with tom fully!


----------



## Luc (Feb 4, 2010)

Agreed with Tom and Wade.

Strawberries will have a lot of very fine lees and it takes a long time for them to settle.

Patience is the key here.

Luc


----------



## ssteph2747 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks, all! I feel alot better now. The lees are starting to drop down and the tops are already clearing up. I know it will be quite a while before it's time to rack!


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 5, 2010)

This is a good example in the benefit of using a ferment bag. Imagine what it would be like without it!


----------



## ssteph2747 (Feb 5, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> This is a good example in the benefit of using a ferment bag. Imagine what it would be like without it!



OMG I couldn't even imagine the mess and the time!!! And it's not like they're that expensive.... my wine kit came with one


----------



## medicman427 (Feb 7, 2010)

That sounds normal.. Do you have a filter? If so course filter it at next rack. Strawberry has alot of small seeds in it, I would not worry about it being mold due to some of the stuff they spray on strawberry before freezing. Here is a pic of my next to last racking


----------



## ssteph2747 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ohh that's lovely! What a nice color!

I have a funnel with a filter - is that what I would use? If so, how?


----------



## medicman427 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you, I tasted good also, Took a honerable mention at the cellar masters in Cali. To answere your question I would course filter it with your funnel then **** stay with me on this one **** if you are using a hose to transfer with go and buy yourself a Fram G1 fuel filter - made for lawn mowers. I know it is crazy but it works for the fine stuff and for about 2 bucks you can't go wrong. You just attach it to your hose and let gravity do the rest. I have tried lots of differnt ways but this one works the best.


----------



## Bailey (Feb 9, 2010)

Speaking of ferment bags being 'not very expensive' - I use the ones from the little plastic eggs in the woman's hosiery department at Wally-world. They're .93 for two. That's less than the paint strainers or the true ferment bags from the LHBS.


----------



## ssteph2747 (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, interesting. Forgive me for being mower ignorant, but do I get one of those at Lowes/Home Depot? How do you sanitize it? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 9, 2010)

Is that thing food grade? The vinbrite garvity filter is and is pretty cheap also and wont be risking anything with that. Im not saying it wont work but Im just not crazy about using something non food grade.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 9, 2010)

Wade, it is fuel grade! guaranteed not to pass gas!


----------



## medicman427 (Feb 12, 2010)

No gas nad sterilized with sulfite just like you do everything else.


----------

